

How you build it - Pinterest - anandhak
http://blog.grouptalent.com/2012/how-you-build-it-pinterest/#more-363

======
itsmequinn
I really thought this was going to be more of a technical article. Sort of a
"how to clone this" type thing. That would be a fun series.

------
tissarah
I'm not sure about now but pinterest was virtually unusable on an ipad for a
really long time?

